# ένα πρες-παπιέ από Τίμιο Ξύλο



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι όσοι διαβάσατε το πρωταπριλιάτικο, μπορεί να μη βρήκατε το ψέμα ιδιαίτερα ευφυές, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να χαμογελάσατε με την πρόταση που έλεγε «Έντρομοι οι υπάλληλοι του υπουργείου έσπευσαν να τους χωρίσουν, ενώ από το στενό περιβάλλον της υπουργού λέγεται ότι ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης έφτασε στο σημείο να εκσφενδονίσει προς το μέρος της *ένα πρες-παπιέ από Τίμιο Ξύλο* που βρισκόταν στο γραφείο του, χωρίς, ευτυχώς, να βρει το στόχο».

Και πώς θα μεταφράσουμε τη φράση του τίτλου; Όχι, το Χόλιγουντ, η Μέκκα του κινηματογράφου (Mecca of the movies), δεν έχει σχέση με το Τίμιο Ξύλο. Η κινηματογραφούπολη είναι _Hollywood_, απλώς με τη μη αντιστρεψιμότητα της απλογραφής _Χόλιγουντ_ χάσαμε τον μπούσουλα και τα λάμδα. 

Γρήγορη ιστορία του ονόματος _Hollywood_, που δεν έχει σχέση με το _holy_ «άγιος»:

DAEIDA ΗARTELL WlLCOX, 1887. Born in Hicksville, Ohio, in 1862, Daeida later married Harvey H. Wilcox, a real estate developer from Topeka, Kansas, who brought her to California in 1883. It was Daeida who christened their 120-acre ranch “Hollywood,” a name she adopted from meeting a woman on a train in 1887 when she was on her way to Ohio. The woman described her summer home in Illinois as “Hollywood.” Daeida liked this name, and Harvey liked it as well; they agreed to name their subdivision Hollywood.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=TBljuKCnX3kC&pg=PA23#v=onepage&q&f=false

Τρεχαγυρευόπουλος, δηλαδή. Το _holly_ το ξέρετε, είναι το αρκουδοπούρναρο, που το λέμε και _ου_ (από το γαλλικό _houx_) [οποία σχέση μπλαμπλά!] και δίνει μαζί με το γκι τη χριστουγεννιάτικη διακοσμητική ευκαιρία για φιλάκια.

Αλλά ούτε το _holy wood_ είναι το «Τίμιο Ξύλο». Ξεκολλήστε και από το «τίμιος». Μόνο ο πύραυλος Τίμιος Τζον ήταν Honest John.

Ο _*Τίμιος* Σταυρός_ είναι *the Holy Cross* και το _*Τίμιο* Ξύλο_ είναι *the True Cross* (_Vera Cruz_ στα ισπανικά). «The True Cross is the name for physical remnants which, by a Christian tradition, are believed to be from the cross upon which Jesus was crucified». Και πώς θα πούμε ότι κάτι είναι από τίμιο ξύλο, δηλαδή από ξύλο του Τίμιου Ξύλου;

Βρίσκω:
*made from the wood of the True Cross
made from fragments of the True Cross*
και άλλα παρόμοια μακρινάρια.

Έτσι πλέον μπορούμε να πούμε:
…threw at her a paperweight made from the wood of the True Cross…

Αναζητείται συντομότερη μετάφραση.







_Reliquary of the True Cross and a nail of the crucifixion. Notre Dame de Paris.
Θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερα…_​


----------



## bernardina (Apr 2, 2012)

Όντως θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερα...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym-k5viJ7tA&feature=related

Φαντάσου να της είχε πετάξει κάνα άρβυλο...

He threw a True-Cross particle paperweight at her (?)

(μιλάμε για κανονική translation of relics :lol: )


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

Ευκαιρία να σε καλωσορίσω στα λημέρια μας, Βερναρδίνα. (Και, αφού ανέφερα το αρκουδοπούρναρο, ξέρεις ότι ο Βερνάρδος είναι ο σκληρός σαν αρκούδα!)



bernardina said:


> Φαντάσου να της είχε πετάξει κάνα άρβυλο...


Ε, θα έβρισκα την ευκαιρία να γράψω για τον Καλιγούλα...




bernardina said:


> He threw a True-Cross particle paperweight at her (?)


Σκέφτηκα συνδυασμούς με το _True Cross_ σε θέση επιθέτου, αλλά μου φαίνονταν ότι το φτήναιναν. 
Όσο για το particle, φοβάμαι ότι προσφέρεται μόνο για μοριοσανίδες. Και μην κάνεις πάλι, με αυτή την ευκαιρία, λογοπαίγνιο για relics!
:)


----------



## Philip (Apr 2, 2012)

μμμμ:huh: Το particle μου θυμίζει ατομική φυσική.

Με πρόλαβε ο Νικ:)


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

Εμένα μου θύμισε particle board, chipboard, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν φτιάχνει καλές απομιμήσεις Τίμιου Σταυρού...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 2, 2012)

Με τσακίσατε! Πώς τα καταφέρατε ορέ, με μοριοσανίδες, να με κάνετε λιώμα;;; :lol: 
Το φτήναινε - το ξεφτήναινε, συντομία ζητήσατε καλέ μου κύριε, όχι λαμπρότητα. 

Καλά, καλά, κόβω τα λογοπαίγνια, όσο κι αν σήμερα έχει μπει ο δαίμονας μέσα μου (ο 40άκος φταίει, με τις αναρτήσεις του  )

Ωχ, βλέπω ότι πρέπει να μικρύνω τα γράμματα στην υπογραφή μου. Άντε πάλι πίσω.

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα, είναι πραγματικά χαρά μου που βρίσκομαι εδώ. Σας λουρκίζω πολύ καιρό τώρα...


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2012)

Εξοργισμένος, εκσφενδόνισε εναντίον της ένα σωματίδιο του Θεού. Καθ' οδόν όμως, πριν φτάσει στον στόχο του, αυτό συνάντησε την ιδέα του Τίμιου Ξύλου που πλημμύριζε το γραφείο του υπουργού και της προσέδωσε μάζα - αλλιώς τι σόι μποζόνιο του Χιγκς θα ήταν; Ευτυχώς το αρτιγενές Τίμιο Ξύλο δεν την πέτυχε, παρά προσγειώθηκε στο τζάκι. Οι υπάλληλοι θυμήθηκαν τον λογαριασμό που είχε αφήσει ο πετρελαιάς στον προηγούμενο εφοδιασμό και ανακουφισμένοι αναφώνησαν: Μέγας είσαι, Κύριε, και θαυμαστή η Πρόνοιά Σου!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 2, 2012)

Τσκ, τσκ...:glare: 
Όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, ή ύπαρξη του μποζονίου του Χιγκς δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί ακόμα.


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2012)

Δεν είχε επιβεβαιωθεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 2, 2012)

Ακόμη δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί.


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2012)

Ας μη μακρηγορούμε, ορθολογικέ διορθωτή των ατοπημάτων μας. Δεν είχε επιβεβαιωθεί μέχρι το επεισόδιο της 1ης Απριλίου 2012 στο γραφείο του υπουργού Παιδείας μεταξύ αυτού και της προκατόχου του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 2, 2012)

Πάλι έγινα σπαστικός. :blush:


----------



## cougr (Apr 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έτσι πλέον μπορούμε να πούμε:
> …threw at her a paperweight made from the wood of the True Cross…
> 
> Αναζητείται συντομότερη μετάφραση.



......fashioned out of/made from True Cross wood.


----------



## cougr (Apr 3, 2012)

Ή ακόμη πιο απλά: _made from the True Cross_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 3, 2012)

cougr said:


> Ή ακόμη πιο απλά: _made from the True Cross_.


Γιεπ. Ας μην περιπλέκουμε τη ζωή μας ανώφελα.

Φανταστική η ατάκα πάντως, μου θύμισε τον Πανούση που έλεγε ότι είχε κάνει καινούρια σαλοτραπεζαρία, όλη από Τίμιο Ξύλο.


----------

